# Problema con qmail e svscan / supervise

## Little Cash

Salve

Ho un problema: ho disinstallato l'embedding qmail-vpopmail-cuorier-imapd ecc. un po di tempo fa, ora stavo cercando di reinstallarlo. emergo qmail, tutto ok. addo i vari ln -s ecc. dopodiche' addo svscan al runlevel di default con rc-update add svscan default. Ma quando cerco di startarlo, ecco quello che mi dice:

```

dal src # /etc/init.d/svscan start

 * Starting service scan...                                                  [ ok ]

dal src # supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-send/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-smtpd/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-send/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire qmail-smtpd/supervise/lock: temporary failure

supervise: fatal: unable to acquire log/supervise/lock: temporary failure

dal src #

```

E comunque ho notato che anche se precedentemente avevo disinstallato qmail (emerge -C qmail) al mio tentativo di reinstallarlo utilizza la ccache.... non e' che dipenda da questo? Vorrei poter reinstallare qmail senza ccache (in pratica non effettua i vari configure, make e make all ovvero li esegue ma usanco la cache). 

Mi interessa comunque capire l'errore di svscan start. Un grazie anticipato a chi mi sapra' dare una mano  :Smile: 

----------

## Diggs

Ciao!   :Wink: 

Per il caso di interazione fra vpopmail e mysql ti segnalo questo topic.

Per quanto riguarda la pulizia della cache non mi sovviene nessun metodo   :Crying or Very sad:  ; però ho notato una cosa: ogni sorgente viene scompattato in /var/tmp/portage/nome_pacchetto/work e viene creato un file config.cache... Si potrebbe controllare se per caso, prima della reinstallazione di nome_pacchetto, il sorgente sia già scompattato in /var/tmp/portage/nome_pacchetto/work: eventualmente lo si può deletare con un bel rm -fr. Di quest'ultima cosa non sono sicuro però   :Sad:  per cui ciò rimane solo una mia ipotesi da verificare.

In ultimo: hanno aggiornato ed aggiunto nuovi tips&tricks sull'howto famoso relativo a qmail, soprattutto negli ultimi posts, è da vedere!   :Wink: 

Good Work!!!

----------

## morellik

Di solito l'errore che hai e' dovuto a qualche processo qmail attivo.

Non e' che per caso era gia' partito e c'e' rimasto qualche processo?

CIauz

morellik

----------

## Ambrosa

 *leonardo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (..omissis..)
> 
> In ultimo: hanno aggiornato ed aggiunto nuovi tips&tricks sull'howto famoso relativo a qmail, soprattutto negli ultimi posts, è da vedere!  :wink: 
> ...

 

Quale HOWTO ? Dove ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ambrosa wrote:*   

> Quale HOWTO ? Dove ?

 

Non so se e' quello che ti interessa ma guarda qui.

----------

## Diggs

Ambrosa: il link l'ha dato fedeliallalinea ed è quello esatto   :Wink: , inoltre leggi le precisazioni nei post relativi di JeffreyCentex riguarda la flag "maildir". Buon lavoro!   :Wink: 

----------

## f0llia

Anche a me da un problema con svscan : sto seguendo l'how to che ha detto fedeliallalinea.. al punto di avviare svscan mi da questo errore :

```

whitebox root # /etc/init.d/svscan start

 * Starting service scan...                                                                                         [ ok ]

whitebox root # No CDB file found (/etc/tcp.send.cdb)

Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

No CDB file found (/etc/tcp.send.cdb)

Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

```

e continua a riportarmi questo errore.

Che può essere ?? 

Sottolineo che ho seguito passo-passo l'how to..non ho fatto nulla di diverso da quello indicato.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Diggs

```

ebuild /var/db/pkg/net-mail/qmail-1.03-r13/qmail-1.03-r13.ebuild config

```

E' stato fatto???

Seguendo l'How-To al punto 6:

```

Now update tcp.smtp to activate qmail-scanner 

> nano -w /etc/tcp.smtp 

# Qmail-Scanner disabled for mail from 127.0.0.1 

127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue" 

# Qmail-Scanner enabled (virus only) for mail from local network 

192.168.1.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl" 

# Qmail-Scanner enabled (virus and spam) for mail from external internet 

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl" 

save tcp.smtp and then: 

> tcprules /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb /etc/tcp.smtp.tmp < /etc/tcp.smtp 

> chmod 644 /etc/tcp.smtp*

```

Nota: 192.168.1 .* si riferisce all'indirizzo della scheda di rete eth0 ad esempio; per cui se la vostra scheda ha indirizzo 192.168.0.1 sarà:

```

192.168.0.:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl"

 

```

Dopodichè dovrebbe risolversi, quindi è necessario restartare [io ho risolto così nel mio caso   :Wink:  ].

Good Work!

----------

## f0llia

Si ho fatto tutto leonardo, il fatto è che il mio problema è ancora al punto 2 dell'how to..quando devo fare :

```

> rc-update add svscan default 

> /etc/init.d/svscan start

```

Startandolo mi da l'erroe di prima..cioe parte ma poi mi esce l'errore e continua a ripetersi..:

```

whitebox root # /etc/init.d/svscan start

 * Starting service scan...                                                                                         [ ok ]

whitebox root # No CDB file found (/etc/tcp.send.cdb)

Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

No CDB file found (/etc/tcp.send.cdb)

Some error detected, sleeping for 30 seconds for safety

```

e cosi via..

Il servizio a quanto pare viene startato..: 

```

whitebox root # /etc/init.d/svscan start

 * Starting service scan...                                                                                         [ ok ]

```

Dici ci proseguire con l'how to ? E' un errore che verrà risolto poi ?

----------

## Diggs

f0llia: più che altro è il tcp.send.cdb che non mi convince... io in /etc/ non mi compare proprio   :Exclamation:   mentre gli altri si. In ogni caso prova cmq sia ad andare avanti.

----------

## mortus

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Anche a me da un problema con svscan : sto seguendo l'how to che ha detto fedeliallalinea.. al punto di avviare svscan mi da questo errore :
> 
> ```
> 
> whitebox root # /etc/init.d/svscan start
> ...

 

Just do the following:

```
  

> cd /etc/

> touch tcp.send

> tcprules /etc/tcp.send.cdb /etc/tcp.send.tmp < /etc/tcp.send

```

and the error will be gone!    :Wink: 

----------

